#  Der kleine Patient >   unterleibsschmerzen bei meinem sohn >

## zibinschen

mein sohn (8) hat seit ca 4 monaten penisschmerzen , hodenschmerzen ,  schmerzen in der leistengegend , blasenschmerzen unteranderem auch beim  wasser lassen ! was wir gemacht haben ist urintest ...                         alles okay 
                         urin kultur ....                      alles okay
                         hoden geschallt mit doppler ..... alles okay
                         blase voll geschallt ....            alles okay
                         ob urin zurück läuft in die blase .......... alles okay
                         urinstrahl gemessen .........          alles okay
                         ortopäde geröngt und geschallt...... alles okay 
hat vielleicht jemand eine ahnung oder vielleicht eine vermutung ?
ich bin echt sprachlos und weiss nicht was ich sonst machen soll
meine kinderärztin meine vielleicht psychisches problem , was ich allerdings nicht glaube !

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo zibinschen, 
es scheint ja schon so gut wie jede Diagnostik bei deinem Sohn gelaufen zu sein.
Gibt es denn bestimmte Zeitpunkte (Uhrzeiten, Wochentage oder Ereignisse) vor denen diese Schmerzen auftreten? 
Wenn jedoch alle medizinische Diagnostik einen Normalbefund ergibt, dann sollte man am Ende eventuell doch ein Psychosomatisches Problem in Betracht ziehen. 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## zibinschen

über bestimmt uhrzeiten oder ereignisse habe ich auch schon nachgedacht .... aber nichts ....  er hat wirklich dauerhaft schmerzen die zur zeit immer schlimmer werden , heute  abend vor dem zubett gehen meinte er schneidet sich am besten sein bestes stück ab dann  hat er keine schmerzen mehr ... für mich wirklich ein "tolles" gefühl ..... ich hatte schon mal an wachtumschübe gedacht ....  er ist letzte woche so schlimm gestürzt und hat sich am knie verletzt , die wunde hat sich dann entzündet , und er musste noch ein antbiotika nehmen .... meine hoffnung das damit vielleicht auch die unterleibschmerzen geheilt wären ... wurde leider auch zunichte gemacht

----------


## StarBuG

Das einzige was mir als Diagnostik sonst noch einfallen würde wäre ein MRT.
Mit 8 Jahren sollte er es durchaus schaffen still zu liegen so das keine Sedierung notwendig ist. 
Ansonsten würde mir nur noch eine chronische Brucellose einfallen, dies wäre aber eine Rarität.  
Wart Ihr schon bei einem Urologen? 
Wenn nicht solltet ihr dies auf jeden Fall noch nachholen. 
Vielleicht sprichst du noch mal mit deinem Kinderarzt 
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Schlumpfine

> ...heute  abend vor dem zubett gehen meinte er schneidet sich am besten sein bestes stück ab dann  hat er keine schmerzen mehr ... für mich wirklich ein "tolles" gefühl ...

 eine psychische komponente würde ich nicht unbedingt ausschließen... mit 8 befindet man sich auch in einer der vielen identitätsphasen... nur mal ganz vorsichtig um die ecke gefragt... könnte es sein, das er sich als jungen nicht mag? bitte nicht bös sein, is mir nur so durch den kopf gegangen, als ich diesen satz las...

----------


## zibinschen

*lach * nee er findet junge sein viel cooler ... als mädchen ! ich denke wir werden dann doch eimal eine blasenspielglung machen... meine ärztin sagte vielleicht ist dort irgendwo ein polyp den man nicht sieht ,,,,,, ich dachte ja schonmal an wachstum ... so etwas simples wäre mir viel lieber ... aber ich als mama habe ja so ein ding nicht und dem entsprechend kann ich mich leider nicht in ihn hineinversetzen

----------

